# ASUS Radeon R9 270X macht Probleme



## Flexsist (20. Oktober 2013)

Gestern bekam ich meine ASUS R9270X-DC2T-2GD5 Grafikkarte, voller Vorfreude und Zuversicht packte ich sie aus und baute sie auch gleich ein, natürlich erst nachdem ich die Treiber der Geforce deinstalliert und alle Treiberreste gelöscht habe. Doch schnell machte sich Ernüchterung breit. :/ Das Bild ist nicht so schön wie auf der GTX 650, schon auf dem Desktop wirkt alles etwas verblasst, weder die Farb, Kontrast etc. - Einstellungen im Treiber und oder die im Monitor (ASUS VK246H) konnten daran bis jetzt etwas ändern. Nun gut. Es geht noch weiter, hin und wieder schaltet sich der Monitor einfach ab, wird schwarz, dann blau mit der Meldung "Kein HDMI Signal" und schließlich geht er in den Standby. Auch der PC reagiert dann nicht mehr, also wenn ich auf den POWER-Button am Case drücke, fährt der PC nicht wie vorgesehen runter. Dann hilft nur noch der RESET-Button, wenn das BIOS dann die Hardware neu Initialisiert, meldet es einen Fehler (piept dreimal kurz), Monitor bleibt schwarz. Dann nehme ich den PC für ein paar Sekunden komplett vom Stromnetz und schalte ihn dann wieder ein, dann fährt er ganz normal hoch, als wäre nichts gewesen. Hin und wieder flackert auch das ganze Bild ganz kurz so das ich dann immer denke er hängt sich gleich auf. :/ Alle Stromstecker sind angeschlossen, die LEDs auf der Grafikkarte leuchten dementsprechend grün. Es wurde nichts an der Grafikkarte übertaktet oder sonst irgendwas. Das NT liefert insgesammt 620 Watt (+12V, 39.5A, 474 Watt), an mangeldem Strom kanns also auch nicht liegen, oder?

Installiert ist der mitgelieferte Treiber (13.101-130604a-161593C-ASUS), da ich bei AMD nur einen BETA Treiber gefunden habe, bei dem sich der PC übrigens auch aufgehang hat beim installieren.

Kann mir jemand helfen? Ist die Grafikkarte womöglich defekt??? Das wäre jetzt schon die 2te (GTX 660 & die besagte 270X) ASUS Grafikkarte diesen Monat, die ich mir bei ALTERNATE gekauft habe und einen Defekt aufweist.

PC: Crosshair II Formula, Phenom II X4 965 BE @ 4.01 GHz bei 1.440v (Antec h2O 620 + 2x 120mm nbLoops) , 4x2GB DDR2-800 (5-5-5-18) (3x40mm Sharkoon Fans), ASUS R9270X-DC2T-2GD5, Samsung 830 Series SSD 128GB @ ASUS U3S3 Controller, 500 GB HDD. Desweiteren befinden sich in der Front 2x120mm Lüfter, im Deckel 2x120mm Lüfter und onboard zwei ASUS-Radiallüfter.

Info: Beim Installieren der Treiber lief die CPU nicht mit 4.01 GHz, falls jemand der Meinung wäre sie wäre instabil, gesteuert über K10Stat, 3 Profile, Max. 3Ghz, 3.5GHz, 4.01 GHz (übertaktet wurde aber im BIOS)

Ingame machte die Grafikkarte bis jetzt keine Probleme.

PS.: Sollte ich den Beitrag ins falsche (Unter)-Forum gepostet haben, bitte ich um Verzeihung, bin neu hier.

MfG Flexsist


----------



## Netboy (20. Oktober 2013)

Gelöscht 						http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/latest-catalyst-windows-beta.aspx


----------



## Flexsist (20. Oktober 2013)

Netboy schrieb:


> Welches Betriebssystem nutzt du ?



Oh, Sorry. Vergessen zu erwähnen.

Ich nutze Win7 Ultimate x64 SP1

Okay, den BETA Treiber hab ich schon wie oben erwähnt versucht, als erstes, doch der PC ist eingefroren beim installieren. Ich versuchs nochmal.

Edit. Fehlermeldung: "Erkennungstreiber konnte nicht geladen werden". Diese Meldung kommt 2x.
Im CCC Setup steht noch "Systemkonfiguration konnte nicht ermittelt werden". hmmmmm

MfG Flexsist


----------



## Flexsist (20. Oktober 2013)

Woher weiß ich wie weit die AMD Catalyst Un-install Utility ist? Bzw ich seh kein vorschritt, nur das CCC icon in der taskleiste ist verschwunden. Rechts klick auf Desktop ist es aber noch da. Im Taskmanger bleibt die CPU auslastung für diesen Prozess bei 00, Ram auslastung bleibt auch unverändert. :S

Edit. Okay irgendwas tut sich.


----------



## Flexsist (20. Oktober 2013)

*Update*

Okay, beim zweiten anlauf klappt die Installtion jetzt scheinbar. Habs als Admin laufen.


----------



## Netboy (20. Oktober 2013)

Gelöscht


----------



## Flexsist (20. Oktober 2013)

Netboy schrieb:


> Gut



Nicht gut, während der Installation kam beim installieren der CCC software wieder Fehlermeldungen. Eine davon war "Installationspaket konnte nicht installiert werden" oder so ähnlich.

Danach war die Taskleiste weg, die Maus und Tastaur haben sich auch verabschiedet. :/ Booten ging nur noch im abgesicherten Modus, hab dann mit Driver Fusion alles wieder gelöscht von AMD, um normal booten zu können.

Think oO( warum hab ich mich nur für eine AMD-karte entschieden )

MfG Flexsist

EDIT: Am Liebsten würde ich alles neu aufsetzen, nur wenns dann immernoch so ist, dann war das ein riesen FAIL, wenn ich dran denke alle DLC's für BF3 wieder runterladen zu müssen. :///

UPDATE: Der Beta Treiber lässt sich bei mir absolut nicht installieren, habe es jetzt noch n paar mal versucht, auch einzeln, also erstmal nur netframework 4.5 visual C++ und so weiter....klappt alles nicht, es gibt immer Fehlermeldungen. und oder der PC friert ein.

Der ASUS Treiber will auch nicht mehr. Unter windows steht in der programmliste noch AMD catalyst, ohne logo, reparieren etc geht nicht, AMD Catalyst Un-install Utility konnte es aucht nicht entfernen.

AMD Fail


----------



## Flexsist (20. Oktober 2013)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh Sch... Fu..ing AMD drecks müll.....

Angeblich ist die Treiber Installation erfolgreich, aber in der Report datei steht dann Bildschrimtreiber Installation fehlgeschlagen. Windows Aero Funktioniert auch nicht..

Ich raste noch aus ey......Der ganze scheiß hat mich jetzt schon mehr Nerven gekostet als die Grafikkarte wert ist.....

PS.: Tausche ASUS 270X gegen GTX 660 TI....haha

EDIT: Nach stundenlangen rumprobieren, ein und ausbauen hin und her, läuft der mitgelieferte treiber endlich wieder. ich hoffe AMD schießt bald ne bessere finale version nach, um beta treiber von AMD mach ich in zukunft ein großen Bogen. das selbe gilt auch für AMD grafikkarten...

MfG Flexsist


----------



## Flexsist (25. Oktober 2013)

UPDATE

Hab Windows 7 neu installiert, der Treiber AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta for Windows® von der AMD Webseite macht tatsächlich Probleme, bei mir stüzte immer der ganze PC ab, bei der Installation, immer im gleichen moment, wenn das Setup versucht das CCC zu installieren.

Der Mitgelieferte Treiber funktioniert, scheint aber der selbe Treiber zu sein, nur von Asus modifiziert, das Taskleisten-Icon rechts unten in der Ecke sieht nicht aus wie das von AMD. Bis auf das Schwarz werden vom Bildschirm macht der Treiber immernoch die selben Probleme, weswegen ich dieses Thema eigentlich angefang hab.
Bleibt wohl nur auf eine finale Version zu warten.

PS.: Von BF3 + DLCs (& MoHW) habe ich mir ein Backup angelegt, ich musste es nicht mal wirklich installieren. 

Ein paar Infos:

BF3 läuft mit der Vorkonfiguration Ultra mit 35 - 70 FPS, im Multiplayer, je nach Map & Action 
Medal of Honor Warfighter Multiplayer läuft mit 60 FPS aufwärts, auch alles auf höhsten Einstellungen.
alles bei 1920x1080.

Bei dem ganzen Spaß wird die Karte in einem sehr gut gekühltem Gehäuse im durchschnitt 73°C heiß, im Idel 33°C, mit etwas kleinen Desktop-Aktivitäten erreicht sie 35°C.

Übertaktet hab ich sie kurzzeitig auch mal etwas und den 720 Benchmark mit Furmark gemacht:

    SCORE: 4470 points (74 FPS)

    Submitted (anonymous mode) on October 26 2013, 2:14 pm

    Bench duration: 60 seconds
    Resolution: 1280 x 720
    MSAA samples: 0
    Window mode: fullscreen

    Primary renderer: ASUS R9 270X Series
    Device ID: 0x1002 - 0x6810
    GPU clock: 1200 MHz
    Memory clock: 1400 MHz
    Graphics drivers: Catalyst - 13.101-130604a-161593C-Asus 6-4-2013
    GPU temperatures (start/end): 34°C / 91°C


    Number of GPUs: 1
        GPU0 - Vendor: 0x1002 - Device: 0x6810 - Max GPU temp: 91 °C - Max GPU load: 99 %

    CPU: AMD Phenomtm II X4 965 Processor
    CPU speed: 4018 MHz
    Operating system: Windows 7 64-bit build 7601 Service Pack 1

MfG Flexsist


----------



## socio (2. Dezember 2013)

System:

Windows 7 (x64) Ultimate SP1
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550
Gainward R9 270X 2GB
ASRock G41M-S3
8GB Corsair DDR3 RAM
AMD Catalyst 13.11 Beta9.2

Problem: Bild flackert in regelmäßigen Abständen!!!!

Installiere jetzt  Catalyst 13.11 Beta9.4, ein BIOS-Update und neue Chipsatz-Treiber *hust* ... also bis bald oder auf nimmer wiedersehen


----------



## socio (2. Dezember 2013)

socio schrieb:


> Gainward R9 270X 2GB
> 
> Problem: Bild flackert in regelmäßigen Abständen!!!!
> 
> Installiere jetzt  Catalyst 13.11 Beta9.4, ein BIOS-Update und neue Chipsatz-Treiber


 
rechner geht noch, catalyst center startet erst garnicht...


----------



## Chimera (2. Dezember 2013)

socio schrieb:


> Gainward R9 270X 2GB





Ähm, Hinweis: Gainward macht schon seit den HD4000 keine Radeons mehr, nur noch Geforce  Gainward = Palit und auch Palit ist nur noch Geforce. Meintest du evtl. Gigabyte?


----------



## HardlineAMD (2. Dezember 2013)

Das "Flackern" tritt meist im Desktop-Betrieb auf und wer Schuld daran trägt ist auch bekannt. Der zu niedrige RAM-Takt der Grafikkarte. 150MHz und dann bei etwas aufwändigeren Webseiten taktet sie kurz hoch und in dem Augenblick, wenn die Karte wieder auf 150MHz taktet, kommt es zu sogenanntem Flackern. Bei meiner Gigabyte Windforce R9 270X übrigens auch. Der Vorgänger (HD6870) hatte dank 300/300MHz Grundeinstellung nicht solch ein bizarres Verhalten an den Tag gelegt. Die Lösung hierfür wäre folgende:
[Updated]AMD/ATi 2D Clock Guide | TechPowerUp Forums


----------



## socio (4. Dezember 2013)

mittlerweile beta9.5 installiert.

bei 9.4 musste ich in diablo3 vsync einschalten um das bild ruhig zu bekommen...  

beta9.5 installiert, control center startet immer noch nicht. -.-


----------



## Flexsist (6. Dezember 2013)

HardlineAMD schrieb:


> Das "Flackern" tritt meist im Desktop-Betrieb auf und wer Schuld daran trägt ist auch bekannt. Der zu niedrige RAM-Takt der Grafikkarte. 150MHz und dann bei etwas aufwändigeren Webseiten taktet sie kurz hoch und in dem Augenblick, wenn die Karte wieder auf 150MHz taktet, kommt es zu sogenanntem Flackern. Bei meiner Gigabyte Windforce R9 270X übrigens auch. Der Vorgänger (HD6870) hatte dank 300/300MHz Grundeinstellung nicht solch ein bizarres Verhalten an den Tag gelegt. Die Lösung hierfür wäre folgende:
> [Updated]AMD/ATi 2D Clock Guide | TechPowerUp Forums



Danke für den TIP!

UPDATE: Irgendwie klappt das nicht. :/ Der CCC will das Profil nicht laden.



socio schrieb:


> mittlerweile beta9.5 installiert.
> 
> bei 9.4 musste ich in diablo3 vsync einschalten um das bild ruhig zu bekommen...
> 
> beta9.5 installiert, control center startet immer noch nicht. -.-



versuch mal mit Driver Fusion den AMD grafiktreiber restlos zu deinstallieren bzw vom system zu bekommen, und installier anschließend den 9.5 neu. neustarts nicht vergessen.


Ich hab auch noch ein Problem festgestellt. Wenn ich den Monitor über DVI anschließe, dann ein spiel starte, wird der ganze Monitor mit roten Pixel eingefärbt. Das bleibt dann auch auf dem Desktop so, muss dann neustarten, über HDMI läufts reibungslos.

MfG Flexsist


----------



## HardlineAMD (1. Mai 2014)

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit meiner Gigabyte ein BIOS-Update verpasst. Das Problem ist seither verschwunden.
Von Gigabyte selbst keine Reaktion. 
Das BIOS ist von einem User erstellt worden.
AMD Support and Game Forums - flickering with newly purchased r9 270x (gigabyte) GV-R927XOC-2GD
Post 4


----------



## Flexsist (25. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute,

Hab da noch so ein Problem dass mich schon die ganze Zeit extrem nervt.
Und zwar, wenn ich die Karte mit OC Profil laufen hab und zocke läuft alles super. Vergesse ich nach dem zocken wieder das Standard Profil einzustellen und will zb. ein Youtube-Video sehen, wird der Bildschirm (nur einer, der Primäre) schwarz und flimmert. Geht auch nicht mehr weg, hilft nur reboot. Auch das nachträgliche Profil ändern per Hotkey zeigt keine Änderung. Dass ganze passiert übrigens auch wenn ich nach dem zocken dann Skype starte. Damit ihr euch ein Bild davon machen könnt, hab ich davon mal n Bild gemacht.^^
Rechts der Primäre Monitor, links der Sekundäre auf dem alles normal weiter läuft. Beide Monitore laufen über DVI.

Frage 1: Hat hier jemand das selbe Problem???
Frage 2: Warum ist dass so und warum nur bei einem Monitor???
Frage 3: Was sagt ASUS dazu???

MfG


----------

